# Advice with over-excited dogs



## Chris777 (Jul 6, 2009)

My dogs both get plenty of exercise , walks everyday and are constantly played with everyday. Everyone in the family does the same, not just me. But one thing is that on walks they expect this from every-single-person that walks by. I know some are going to say it's our fault for "over-loving" them when they were young. It's becoming pretty damn impossible to train them to stop pretty much based on the fact that we live in a very friendly neighbourhood and everytime my dogs get excited around people on walks people are all hugging/petting my dogs as they recieve dozens of licks while the dogs are jumping up at them. I don't want to be a angry mean guy and tell them "Oh please don't do that to my dogs", that's just rude training or not. 

It doesn't really bother me and it hasn't seemed to bother random people infact they seem to love it but I know dogs aren't exactly supposed to be doing it and should be trained to not.


So should I even bother when theyre just small dogs? (westie & a maltese)


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

One thing you can do is to turn and go the other way the instant they start focusing on another person or dog. And it's not rude to step between your dogs and another person, explaining that you are working on their manners, and asking if they'd like to assist you in the lesson.

I'm sorry, but the "So should I even bother when they're small dogs?" really bugs me. YES! you should definitely bother!! It's the lack of training that gives small dogs and small dog owners a bad name. And one day one of your small dogs just might go rushing up to a dog that turns out to not be so friendly, which could turn into a tragedy for your dog.

Start training some attention exercises for each dog separately first then together. Start out with no (or as few as possible) distractions someplace such as your backyard or in the house and gradually work up to more and more distractions.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Chris777 said:


> My dogs both get plenty of exercise , walks everyday and are constantly played with everyday. Everyone in the family does the same, not just me. But one thing is that on walks they expect this from every-single-person that walks by. I know some are going to say it's our fault for "over-loving" them when they were young. It's becoming pretty damn impossible to train them to stop pretty much based on the fact that we live in a very friendly neighbourhood and everytime my dogs get excited around people on walks people are all hugging/petting my dogs as they recieve dozens of licks while the dogs are jumping up at them. I don't want to be a angry mean guy and tell them "Oh please don't do that to my dogs", that's just rude training or not.
> 
> It doesn't really bother me and it hasn't seemed to bother random people infact they seem to love it but I know dogs aren't exactly supposed to be doing it and should be trained to not.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's rude at all to tell people not to let them jump on them. Would you think it's rude if other people were teaching your child to misbehave?

I would either not allow them to pet her until I trained her to behave, or even better use them, ask them to help train her and tell them and show them how to do so.

Training them not to jump is easy enough, just turning away and ignoring when they do it will usually work, and giving attention if they sit politely. Feet come off the ground, turn away and ignore..

If there are a lot of people and they all do this, it won't take long at all. Could only take a few days if done right.


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

Stella used to get wound up on walks.....she would want to greet the other dogs and their owners....I had her sit as people/dogs approached us. If she was quiet and stayed in a sit...she got a treat/praise. 

It didnt take her long to learn that walks were for walking...and not jumping all over people and their dogs. Now she pays no attention to people that pass us on our walks.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes you should bother..It is annoying (Iknowthis) and could pose danger for your pups. My dogs are happy people loving terriers and one of them is a constant battle with people that come over. when i have the leash on her, i sit her down and step on the leash. I allow the people to approach her and she either sits pretty cause she cant jump or flops over to show her belly. I find it is very OCDish with her cause she seems to just have a urge to jump like if she dont she will just die!

Lots of repetition and desensitization has worked wonders with her. Out on walks I dont have the problem, But at home..Its a Biotch


----------



## FlamingoFan (May 8, 2009)

At home we do the "shun" when people come in...and for us when we come home. We encourage company to walk right by her...not to notice her...pet her...nothing...until she is calm. It's hard....cuz Stella is super duper cute....but we also don't want a dog that throws herself all over company.

It's not easy...but it's working.


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Don't pet or acknowledge them when they are exited. It might take time at first, but eventually they get that they need to relax to get attention.


----------

